# Apple iPad Based ePCR Solution



## Gstat (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have been lurking for a while and finally decided to join!

I have developed an Apple iPad based ePCR, and since this forum has the people that would be using it day to day...I wanted to get your feedback.

There should be a demo on Youtube in the next couple days, I will post the link.

Here are some of the features:
- Real time handwriting recognition (cursive and block lettering)
- Drop down lists, check boxes, time clock selections
- Data can be transferred wireless to next care giver (no cable/usb drives)
- Military grade case

**I don't want this to be a "sales" post...I want to answer real world issues that come up in your experience so I can make sure we have them covered.


----------



## truetiger (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd rather see an apple based program for a Mac. I'm sure the hand writing technology works great but I'm sure a regular keyboard would still be quicker. I love my iPad but I don't see it working well for epcr's.


----------



## Gstat (Apr 13, 2012)

I agree, some people just love to use the keyboard. With a push of a button they can use the keyboard with either a stylus or their fingers..forgot to mention that!


----------



## truetiger (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't see a touch screen keyboard being successful. Too slow. Also, think about your older medics, good luck getting them to use a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 13, 2012)

truetiger said:


> I don't see a touch screen keyboard being successful. Too slow. Also, think about your older medics, good luck getting them to use a touch screen keyboard.



Everyone adapts eventually, or finds a new habitat. I'm definitely not for the touchscreen though, it's a major PITA.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 13, 2012)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------



## Gstat (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok, here is the link to the demo video...let me know what you think:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJIaL6_3Rhc


----------



## fast65 (Apr 16, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> Everyone adapts eventually, or finds a new habitat. *I'm definitely not for the touchscreen though, it's a major PITA.*




This.

We just switched from our old bulky tablets to new tablets that are about the size of an iPad, maybe a little thicker. I hate them. The touch screen keyboard is nearly impossible to efficiently type on, and unlike our old tablets, the screen sensing every touch, not just the touch of the stylus. So it's a lot harder to check the tiny boxes while we're going down the road, because I can't rest my hand on the screen.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 16, 2012)

Is it NEMSIS compliant? If not, there's little purpose. Is there an interface to connect to monitors? Ability to attach ECGs? Signature module? QA/CQI modules/reports? time collection?

I'm not able to hear the audio on the video right now, but cannot find much information on your website. There are cut off sentences, and some typos as well. Do you have a citation for your statement, "Did you know that the typical paper Patient Care Report can take several days to reach the billing company?" What makes your software better then OTHER ePCR systems? What billing software does yours export to?

We look forward to learning more about this, but would like some more information.


----------



## Gstat (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Dan, we are currently in the process of becoming NEMSIS compliant, and the solution has signature capabilities as well as reporting and the ability for approved agents to search/retrieve records.

The audio is fantastic, when you get a chance please watch it again with the volume on


----------



## truetiger (Apr 16, 2012)

I can't see writing a narrative on that system...


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 16, 2012)

Gstat said:


> **I don't want this to be a "sales" post...I want to answer real world issues that come up in your experience so I can make sure we have them covered.





Gstat said:


> Hi Dan, we are currently in the process of becoming NEMSIS compliant, and the solution has signature capabilities as well as reporting and the ability for approved agents to search/retrieve records.
> 
> The audio is fantastic, when you get a chance please watch it again with the volume on



Getting close to being a "sales" post.


----------



## Gstat (Apr 17, 2012)

...just answering Dan's questions


----------



## Phishbohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Bluetooth.  I use a BT keyboard with my iPhone and an epcr program and can type up a PCR as quickly and obviously more legibly than hand writing but there are a few shortcomings. 

Inability to edit the drop down selections was one, and it didn't interface with our report entry which wasn't to be expected but would have been nice. No little features like timers, scales, the ability to upload to a central ftp server, to consolidate the info into a summary report that can be texted, bumped, emailed or faxed to the ER enroute. Obviously some logistical hurdles would have to be considered, like will the hospital even be willing or able to receive that type of report.


----------



## Phishbohn (Apr 22, 2012)

Just caught the video. Looks like you have some of those solutions in play. 

Carry on.


----------

